# Elvis festival Downunder



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2015)

For Ralphy

The Elvis train has left Sydney for Parkes NSW where 18,000 people are expected to gather to celebrate the 80th anniversary of the birth of "The King". I won't be one of them.



> *Birthday bash: 18,000 set to shake up Parkes during Elvis Festival*
> 
> Updated      yesterday at 12:32pmMon 5 Jan 2015, 12:32pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 12, 2015)

It is a sad state of affairs when furriners celebrate the King's 80th and we don't...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2015)

My son this past Nov.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 12, 2015)

Elvis WHO ?


----------



## Fern (Jan 14, 2015)

They leave me cold.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Elvis attracted all kinds...


----------

